# To sight or to Scope, that is the question



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

Got my new S&W M&P 15 MOE Friday, warmed it up on Sunday. 

I'd like to buy a sight or scope for it, looking through too many mags, sites, etc to mention. What do you find is the biggest differences between the two? They both serve the same purpose right? Once again I'm dazed and confused! Go figure eh?


----------



## Rupert (Oct 2, 2009)

If you plan on using it for big targets at mostly close ranges (man-sized out to about 300) go with a red dot or holo sight ofsome kind with back up iron sights (I have an Aimpoint, and it is rock solid, used one for work for a long time with no issues whatsoever and liked it so much I got one for my own personal M-4, also used the EO-Tech, which is pretty damn good too, its just preferencec as to what you want to look through)

If you want longer range precision (Eye-ball type shot at 100+ etc... or for varmits) go with a scope, I believe Leupold is making one specifically for AR type rifles now. They also make a 1-4 power CQB scope that could be just what you're looking for.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I have a mount on my AR tat allows me to look under it and use the iron sights when I want to. And I can use the scope if my eyeballs are not being all that cooperative or the range is too long..Yeah..Lets blame it on the range..That'll work:anim_lol: 

Anyway..It works for me. It will depend on what you want to shoot at I guess and how far off you want it to be. I use a holo site on similar weapons and like those too. Sure does make getting a sight picture a little quicker at those 100 yard shots..heh


----------



## gtriever (Oct 17, 2009)

For the 5.56, I use a Millett DMS-1 (nice scope, BTW) on an Armalite EX0022 scope mount, with YHM front and rear flip-up BUIS. Been thinking about replacing the DMS and going with either the Aimpoint or EOTech with co-witnessed irons. On the 7.62, it's a Sightron SIIB 4.5 - 14 x 44 mounted on the EX0027, with MI BUIS front and rear.

Sight or scope depends on your use. For precision, go with a scope. For quick target acquisition, a red dot is probably your best bet.


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys. I want to shoot this piece for long distance precision so I'm going to find an affordable scope. I'll post the results, won't be for awhile though.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

twomode said:


> Thanks for the help guys. I want to shoot this piece for long distance precision so I'm going to find an affordable scope. I'll post the results, won't be for awhile though.


Want both? I just aquired a Trigicon TR24R. It's both a 1x Bindon aiming system AND a 4x scope. I've only got about 600 rounds with this optic, but it's every bit as fast as my EoTech, plus I have the added benefit of magnification if I want it. I'll try and post some pics of it on the rifle once I get home.

*Side Note* - They are very expensive, but Trigicon makes really good stuff. ($850.00 with Larue mount)


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

zhurdan, I read all the specs, thinking (place cartoon thought bubble here) wow, nice piece! But my browser window didn't reveal the whole ad. So I scrolled over, OOH. Couple quick breaths later, I came back here. 

Thanks for the link. pant,pant,pant.


----------



## gtriever (Oct 17, 2009)

zhurdan said:


> Want both? I just aquired a Trigicon TR24R. It's both a 1x Bindon aiming system AND a 4x scope. I've only got about 600 rounds with this optic, but it's every bit as fast as my EoTech, plus I have the added benefit of magnification if I want it. I'll try and post some pics of it on the rifle once I get home.
> 
> *Side Note* - They are very expensive, but Trigicon makes really good stuff. ($850.00 with Larue mount)


That is a *sweet* piece of gear. But rather expensive for the average paper-puncher. That's the reason I went with the Millett HERE...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

zhurdan said:


> *Side Note* - They are very expensive, but Trigicon makes really good stuff. ($850.00 with Larue mount)


Trijicon makes some sweet stuff. I've thought many a time about swapping out my Aim Point (which I like) and putting an ACOG on my AR. But then I come back to reality and realize I'd need to sell a kidney to do it.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Ok, finally snapped some pics with the TR24R and the larue mount on my AR. This was just prior to me running out to go shooting before the sun went down. I had about a good hour and a half. Shot about 7 mags worth of drills. Overall, a good night!


















This thing is pure sex! I took the timer with me today and I don't shoot quite as fast (accurately) with this as I did with the EoTech. I think it'll just take some time to get really used to it. Right now, I'm not making my normal par time on a drill I do, but only by about .20 seconds.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

WHAT! No iron sights?

NICE! I have the Eotech also and really like it but I need a little magnifiaction for these old eyes and was thinking about a 3x or 4x mag for the Eotech with flip to the side mount.

Now after seeing this I like it and the question arises do I spend $850 for a scope or go with a 4x mag at $760 - 3x mag for $530? I'll wait and see if I get a Scope stimulus check from the White House.

Zur how does that tritium look at night?


----------



## tateb24 (Oct 22, 2009)

Go with a sight for hog hunting or range shooting. If you are hunting coyotes go with scope. Plinkin... Aimpoint, EOtech is a little too bulky and awkard in my opinion.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

SaltyDog said:


> WHAT! No iron sights?
> 
> NICE! I have the Eotech also and really like it but I need a little magnifiaction for these old eyes and was thinking about a 3x or 4x mag for the Eotech with flip to the side mount.
> 
> ...


I've got to get a lower profile rear set of BUIS so it fits under the eye piece, still looking for something that'll work. I don't want to run the scope forward any more than it currently is, it'll throw off my hold on the rifle and I don't want to have to retrain and re-ingrain that into my noggin. The scope doesn't really allow for use of the irons thru the glass, so it'd be for if the optic went down permanently and it had to be removed. That's the benefit of the LaRue mount, it's easy on, easy off.

The tritium looks good in low light, and a little dim in total darkness, but you wouldn't be able to see what your shooting at at that point anyways. Overall, I like it a lot!


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice yea the more I look at that photo the more I like em.

Did you consider a set of Troy folding battle sights? They would probably fit under the eye piece.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Looked at Troy, but at $140.00 for the rear sight alone, I may have to wait a bit. Still sleeping on the couch for buying the TR24R! hehehe


----------



## gtriever (Oct 17, 2009)

You might take a look at Yankee Hill Machine. They're less bucks than the Troy and may fit under your scope.


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

Here's what I've done, hope someone learns from my bad decision. I bought an Aimpoint sight clone on ebay. Cheap, figured it would help me figure out what's best for me. POS, horizontal zero had a little adjustment and then quit working. We zeroed it in a garage using a bore sight, and aiming at bullseye shot 4" groups at 50 yards high and right. Got it level with bull, but never got away from 8" right. It's going back to the seller for exchange, the only option he'll offer. No big deal wasn't that much money. For the record, while the Aimpoint starts at around $450 on the AR site they maintain a clone in the $100 range that is supposed to be OK. Still looking, I'll post a better result soon. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

One thing I've learned about optics is, you most definately get what you pay for. There's a reason high quality optics run from $500-$1200. Sometimes you end up spending more by trying to save money. Aimpoints (real ones) are worth every penny. BTW, Aimpoint does not make a budget optic. Just because something looks like an Aimpoint and even may say Aimpoint on it, doesn't mean it's an Aimpoint. Buyer beware.


----------

